# Light Surf & Turf  (Ninja made)



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2022)

*Light Surf & Turf  (Ninja made)*​



I like these types of things that are more like snacks than big Dinners.
So I Made some Dogs, and some Spam, and some Scallops wrapped in Bacon, over the last few days. 
I got these leftovers together for this meal.
For this Supper I put some Yellow mustard on a couple Doggie Buns.
Then I dropped a Dog on one Bun and a couple pieces of Bacon Flavored Spam on the other Bun. 
I topped that one with Cheese & melted it.

Then I put 10 scallops wrapped in Bacon on the side of that plate.

There are lots of times that I’d enjoy a meal like this a lot more than a Steak.


Thanks for looking!


Bear

Lotsa Yellow Mustard on 2 Doggy Buns:







Hot Dog in one & 2 strips of Bacon Flavored Spam in the other:






American Cheese on the Spam:






Melted the cheese:






Add 10 Scallops wrapped in Bacon:


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 24, 2022)

Nice, I would snack around on that for sure !


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 24, 2022)

That's a pretty hefty meal right there Bear. Loving the idea of the Spam and cheese. That sounds tasty...and of course, what's not to love about bacon wrapped scallops??   

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 24, 2022)

I like plates like that too Bear. Sort of a mini builder plate. As Robert said to gotta love scallops snd bacon and I’m a big fried or grilled Spam fan.


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks good to me. Thanks for sharing, Bear.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks real good John.  Excellent combination and great take on Surf and Turf.  I like everything nice and crispy too.  Great job. Haven't had Spam in years.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2022)

Now that's an excellent meal, John.I love spam and the bacon wrapped scallops are a definite winner.  But I'd be more than happy to leave the dog on the plate.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks great John, that be a perfect meal while watching a hockey game.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks like some fine eats bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 24, 2022)

A fine looking plate John, after all that I doubt you had room for Mrs Bear's dessert! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2022)

I'd call that 3 snacks or 1 snack with options . 
I'd eat it either way .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Nice, I would snack around on that for sure !



Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


tx smoker said:


> That's a pretty hefty meal right there Bear. Loving the idea of the Spam and cheese. That sounds tasty...and of course, what's not to love about bacon wrapped scallops??
> 
> Robert


Thank You Robert !!
Dang wrapped scallops don't take up much Belly Space!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 24, 2022)

What an awesome plate! I agree, I feel like there is never enough bacon wrapped scallions!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Apr 24, 2022)

I've never wrapped scallops in bacon. I would think the scallop would be overcooked by the time the bacon is done. I guess I was wrong


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Looks good to me. Thanks for sharing, Bear.


Thank You Colin!
And for the Like.

Bear



jcam222 said:


> I like plates like that too Bear. Sort of a mini builder plate. As Robert said to gotta love scallops snd bacon and I’m a big fried or grilled Spam fan.


Thank You Jeff !!
Yup---Everything on this plate was one of my Favorites, because it was ALL For Me!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks real good John.  Excellent combination and great take on Surf and Turf.  I like everything nice and crispy too.  Great job. Haven't had Spam in years.



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



GaryHibbert said:


> Now that's an excellent meal, John.I love spam and the bacon wrapped scallops are a definite winner.  But I'd be more than happy to leave the dog on the plate.  LOL.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!   Look Out----Another Bear Story!!!
I told this story before, but when one of My Nieces got married, they were handing out Appetizers before the meal, and I had complained every time a tray got to me the wrapped Scallops were gone.
So when Bear Jr got married, they had 6 young guys & girls handing appetizers out, and every time one of them came out of the kitchen they came right to me first. Finally I asked one of them what's going on. He said the Groom gave us all instructions that whenever you have scallops wrapped in Bacon on your tray, go directly to the Father of the Groom, with the Tuxedo on, and make sure he gets all he wants!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Apr 25, 2022)

Gotta love that Ninja!


----------



## xray (Apr 25, 2022)

Very nice Bear! Bacon wrapped scallops are one of my favorite foods, I could eat myself silly on them.

Nicely done!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great John, that be a perfect meal while watching a hockey game.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


smokerjim said:


> Looks like some fine eats bear


Thank You Jim!
And for the Like too.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 26, 2022)

Everything looks good to me John.  I had no idea they made Bacon flavored Spam.

After many years of closed seasons, we had a decent length Scallop season, hear in Eastern NC, this year.  I usually pan fry them in butter, (either smoked or not), just long enough to warm them through.  Not at all sure that that is an improvement over raw, though.

POINT!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 26, 2022)

Thats my idea.of a.tasty meal, only change I'd make is to replace the bun with a tortilla for less carbs.  Yum.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 26, 2022)

Bacon wrapped scallops?! Now that's serious groceries right there. Grew up eating Spam and also didn't realize that they had a bacon flavored option...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Everything looks good to me John.  I had no idea they made Bacon flavored Spam.
> 
> After many years of closed seasons, we had a decent length Scallop season, hear in Eastern NC, this year.  I usually pan fry them in butter, (either smoked or not), just long enough to warm them through.  Not at all sure that that is an improvement over raw, though.
> 
> POINT!





GonnaSmoke said:


> Bacon wrapped scallops?! Now that's serious groceries right there. Grew up eating Spam and also didn't realize that they had a bacon flavored option...


Thank You 

 GonnaSmoke
  &  

 one eyed jack
  !!
I don't think Bacon Spam tastes any more like Bacon than any of the others.
I buy the Bacon Spam, because it's the lowest in "Sodium" of All of the Spams, including the one they call "Low Sodium".

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Apr 27, 2022)

Fantastic meals John! Big like! Those scallops stole the show!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'd call that 3 snacks or 1 snack with options .
> I'd eat it either way .



Thank You Rich!!
Appreciate That !!

Bear


sawhorseray said:


> A fine looking plate John, after all that I doubt you had room for Mrs Bear's dessert! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
No Dessert on this meal.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> What an awesome plate! I agree, I feel like there is never enough bacon wrapped scallops!


Thank You Jed!!
Yup---Gotta luv-em!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


Meat Man Matt said:


> I've never wrapped scallops in bacon. I would think the scallop would be overcooked by the time the bacon is done. I guess I was wrong



Thank You Matt !!
Some of them might be a bit overcooked, but they're so good I don't notice.
I know in my Ninja, it takes 4 minutes to make Bacon, and Bacon wrapped Scallops are done in 5 minutes----Using the setting of 390°.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Gotta love that Ninja!



Thank You Norm!!
Appreciate that !!
And The Like too.

Bear



xray said:


> Very nice Bear! Bacon wrapped scallops are one of my favorite foods, I could eat myself silly on them.
> 
> Nicely done!!



Thank You Joe!
Yup, they aren't hard to take!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Everything looks good to me John.  I had no idea they made Bacon flavored Spam.
> 
> After many years of closed seasons, we had a decent length Scallop season, hear in Eastern NC, this year.  I usually pan fry them in butter, (either smoked or not), just long enough to warm them through.  Not at all sure that that is an improvement over raw, though.
> 
> POINT!



Thank You Jack!!
If all I'm making is Scallops, Pan-frying them in Butter is my favorite way, by far.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Thats my idea.of a.tasty meal, only change I'd make is to replace the bun with a tortilla for less carbs.  Yum.


Thank You!!!
Great Idea!!---We just don't stock them---Have to get them in advance!
Appreciate That !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Bacon wrapped scallops?! Now that's serious groceries right there. Grew up eating Spam and also didn't realize that they had a bacon flavored option...



Thank You Charles!!
To be honest, I can't taste much difference between any of the many "flavors" of Spam. I get the "Bacon" Spam because it claims it's the lowest in Sodium of all, including the one they call "25% Less Sodium".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Fantastic meals John! Big like! Those scallops stole the show!


Thank You Steve!!
Dang Scallops always steal the show, even when they're just seared on both sides in a pan with butter. MMMmmmm......
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Apr 30, 2022)

Love the small bites. In fact, when the wife and I go out we mostly order an assortment of appetizer plates for dinner.

Nicely done, and I think I'll wrap my scallops with bacon next time.  I've scallops in the freezer that would love to meet some bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2022)

idahopz said:


> Love the small bites. In fact, when the wife and I go out we mostly order an assortment of appetizer plates for dinner.
> 
> Nicely done, and I think I'll wrap my scallops with bacon next time.  I've scallops in the freezer that would love to meet some bacon.



Thank You Pete!!
Yup, Bacon & Scallops play well together!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

